# Chest xray 457



## ricks1088 (Mar 10, 2011)

Hello everyone,

I am about to apply for my 457 visa, waiting for employer nomination approval. I am wondering if I should get my xray done now or wait till I apply for the visa. I am not very clear what Doc (form 160??) need to be uploaded with my application and what need to mailed? 

Another question is I don't think I need to go for Medicals, I guess only chest xray is required for 457? Is that correct? Can I get my xray done from a local hospital or I will have to do it from a panel doctor? So confused help!!


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

You can do it locally and you can do it now if you wish, I would wait until you have a file number so at least you can put that on the forms and envelope.



ricks1088 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am about to apply for my 457 visa, waiting for employer nomination approval. I am wondering if I should get my xray done now or wait till I apply for the visa. I am not very clear what Doc (form 160??) need to be uploaded with my application and what need to mailed?
> 
> Another question is I don't think I need to go for Medicals, I guess only chest xray is required for 457? Is that correct? Can I get my xray done from a local hospital or I will have to do it from a panel doctor? So confused help!!


----------



## Darla.R (Mar 27, 2011)

I think you need to have to number before you take the form to the X-ray clinic so that everything ties up with their records and immigration's.

As for where and by whom: 

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1163i.pdf


> Any required medical examinations and x-rays must be conducted by qualified doctors and radiologists nominated by the department.
> 
> If you are outside Australia and require a medical examination or an x-ray a list of approved doctors can be found at Contact Us


This is the panel list for USA

http://www.immi.gov.au/contacts/overseas/u/united-states-of-america/panel-doctors.htm


----------



## Achilles (Apr 12, 2011)

ricks1088 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am about to apply for my 457 visa, waiting for employer nomination approval. I am wondering if I should get my xray done now or wait till I apply for the visa. I am not very clear what Doc (form 160??) need to be uploaded with my application and what need to mailed?
> 
> Another question is I don't think I need to go for Medicals, I guess only chest xray is required for 457? Is that correct? Can I get my xray done from a local hospital or I will have to do it from a panel doctor? So confused help!!


Any required medical examinations needs to be conduction by panel of doctors nominated by the department. You can find the list in the following link

Contact Us

For 457, I was asked to take only the Chest Xray. So did my friends who are in 457. You can have it taken now, if you are sure you will lodge your application in within a fortnight as there are some time limits applicable which I am not sure of.


----------



## ricks1088 (Mar 10, 2011)

I think I will wait and go for the xray after applying the visa as the website Contact Us says:



> Do I visit both a Panel doctor and a radiologist?
> 
> In most cases, you should attend a Panel doctor first and, if an x-ray is required, the Panel doctor will refer you to a Panel radiologist. In some cases, however, you will be advised by the department that only a radiological examination is required for your visa application. In these instances, the department will supply you with a list of Panel radiologists.
> 
> ...


----------

